# clippers for puppy cuts



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone do their own puppy cuts and if so what clippers do you use. I am seriously considering cutting all my dogs down. We are having a time with ticks. Have found several already and I think it will be much easier to just cut them all down. I have 4 so I figure buying a good pair of clippers and doing it myself will pay for itself quickly...just don't know what kind to get. Thanks for any help or input.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I have Oster...but Andis is better*

I have two...a clipper, and a trimmer for between the paws. And good scissors with a blunt end.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*clippers*

What brand clippers did you get... I just want to be sure whatever I buy will do the job. I have the blunt scissors and have actually puppy cut before just using the scissors...but it was time consuming.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Brand*

I have the Oster, but my friends tell me Andis is better. One of my Oster trimmers already died...it was rechargeable but only lasted two years. Although I must admit I do all my friends dogs trim between the paws...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have Wahl clippers and am totally satisfied with them. However, I have to post a warning here. DO NOT give your dog a haircut when you can't concentrate 100% on the haircut. 

This weekend I decided it was time they had a trim. I use a 1/4" guard for summer cuts. Well, I did Kodi first and he came out great. Then it was time to do Shelby and there was a lot of distractions going on. I started trimming her and was shocked to see so much hair coming off. I called my DD to come in and see poor Shelby - the prednisone must be making her bald. DD looked at me and said "you don't have the guard on". So one side of Shelby is almost bare skin and the other side is 1/4". If anyone asks I'll just say she was shaved for surgery. Thank goodness it grows back fast.


----------



## Edamame (Nov 10, 2007)

*consider the Flobee*

I have been using the Flobee on my Eddy for the past three years and love it. I don't have to shear him down to "pink" but instead can leave him with an even 1 or 2 inch cut over his entire body. Works great. Takes me about 30 minutes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

irnfit said:


> I have Wahl clippers and am totally satisfied with them. However, I have to post a warning here. DO NOT give your dog a haircut when you can't concentrate 100% on the haircut.
> 
> This weekend I decided it was time they had a trim. I use a 1/4" guard for summer cuts. Well, I did Kodi first and he came out great. Then it was time to do Shelby and there was a lot of distractions going on. I started trimming her and was shocked to see so much hair coming off. I called my DD to come in and see poor Shelby - the prednisone must be making her bald. DD looked at me and said "you don't have the guard on". So one side of Shelby is almost bare skin and the other side is 1/4". If anyone asks I'll just say she was shaved for surgery. Thank goodness it grows back fast.


Oh, little Shelby, I am sorry, but I got a good laugh at your expense! :biggrin1: I am paying close attention to these threads about clippers and such as I think Augie is going to be cut down very soon. The puppy is tearing his hair up, his topknot is very frayed and one of the little rubber bands holding it in disappeared (I assume it was eaten) and I am constantly taking wads of hair out of puppy's mouth. And it is coming out in his poop. And I am stepping on Augie's hair at Rally classes. I think it is time to go, at least for the time being. Need to start reading through the do it yourself grooming thread. I just don't want Augie's life to be all about the hair. And right now, it is quickly becoming that way.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I use the Andis AGC Super 2-Speed and highly recommend them. The higher speed is essential for a smoother cut. I use a #10 blade for "sanitary trimming" and a #40 blade with 1/2" clipper guard for their bodies.....then use scissors to trim legs to match the length of the rest of their hair. You should also look in to the Jodi Murphy video on Havanese grooming. It really helped many of us who do their own grooming. The clippers are about $150 - try Amazon.com......


----------

